# Makeup remover for sensitive eyes



## Sugarstar1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have pretty sensitive eyes and the eye makeup remover I was using, which is a actually an all over gentle (for face and eyes) makeup remover/toner by Lancome called Eau de Bienfait Clarte has just been discontinued.

Since then I have tried Lancome's dual action eye makeup remover, as well as Marcelle eye makeup remover and woke up with puffy eyes the next day both times.  I seem to be ok with the Marcelle wipes but not the remover.

Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone else out there has sensitive allergic eyes that can recommend a good eye makeup remover.  

Thanks so much


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 9, 2008)

I have quite sensitive eyes and generally use Clinique Take the Day Off, or TBS chamomile eye makeup remover. Both of these cause me no problems and remove even waterproof mascara without too much effort.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 9, 2008)

I have sensitive eyes and my favorite so far is Sonia Kashuk's eye makeup remover.  I haven't had any problems with it so far, in regards to the skin around my eyes or my eyes themselves.  I used to use Merle Norman's eye makeup remover, which was really good too, but if I got it in my eye it was like a film went over my eye.  SK doesn't do that


----------



## widdershins (Nov 9, 2008)

Also you might wanna try Baby Wipes for Sensitive Skin. They work really well and there is no burning involved!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 9, 2008)

Nivea Visage Extra Gentle Eye Makeup Remover, I have a review on my blog that you can check out here:
Beauty Fill: Product Spotlight


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an allergy to Panthenol which is a chemical used in some makeup removers, and I found that johnsons makeup wips for sensitive skin work really well and i don't get swollen red eyes or dry skin the next day


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm very sensitive. The best product that worked for is Almay oil free eye makeup remover. It's non oily & non irritating.
Good Luck


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

I use baby Wipes for light eye makeup removal...But my Favorite Eye Makeup Remover of all times is Mary Kay Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover...It is the best I have ever tried.

This has been MK's best selling item for many many years


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I'm very sensitive. The best product that worked for is Almay oil free eye makeup remover. It's non oily & non irritating.
Good Luck_

 
Agreed! I love Almay's oil free eye makeup remover. It was spotlighted in the latest issue of Real Simple as one of the best makeup removers. And you can't beat the price!


----------



## macosophy (Nov 10, 2008)

My all time favourite eye makeup remover is Rinse-Off Eye Makeup Solvent by Clinique. I've tried many other cheaper alternatives including Marcelle (which really sucks for me) but I always went back to Clinique because it works wonders for my sensitive eyes. I combine it with All About Eyes Rich cream by Clinique which takes care of my puffy eyes, day and night.


----------



## bbkf (Nov 11, 2008)

ultra bland from lush is incredible.  i can smoosh it right into my sensitive eyes and nothing. not even a twinge and it removes even the most layers of waterproof mascara


----------



## seabird (Nov 11, 2008)

i use clinique take the day off. gets off waterproof mascara incredibly well! someone also mentioned tbs camomile, but this makes my eyes sting


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like Neutrogena Makeup Remover Towelettes.
I've been through countless packages of them, and they've never, ever irritated my sensitive eyes or skin.


----------



## CaveB (Nov 13, 2008)

Coconut oil!  This has been the BEST eye makeup (and multi-tasking) product I have bought in the past 5 years!  It smells amazing, never irritates or burns, and just seems to melt away every bit of eye makeup.  It comes in a jar as a solid and melts on contact.  It's very light and works great as a quick glossy balm on your lips and an awesome after shower moisturizer.  What I do is rub some between my fingers and rub it all over my eyes to dissolve all the makeup, then grab my face wash and lather up my entire face.  All the warm water with take away whatever excess oil is left and takes all the makeup with it.  My jar is huge and was only $10 at a natural food store.  I have seriously begun telling everyone to try this, it's that great!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Nivea Visage Extra Gentle Eye Makeup Remover, I have a review on my blog that you can check out here:
Beauty Fill: Product Spotlight_

 
This is what I use too but it's good for sensitive eyes. It removes eye makeup easily but I've to struggle with removing waterproof mascara.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_This is what I use too but it's good for sensitive eyes. It removes eye makeup easily but I've to struggle with removing waterproof mascara._

 
I find that when it comes to waterproof makeup remover nothing can beat good old olive oil.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have somewhat sensitive eyes and I like all things Olay. Another good ol staple I use is Ponds Cold Cream. Awesome stuff for stubborn makeup and never made me react. Only thing is its kinda thick and somewhat oily if you don't mind it.


----------

